

Show HN: Android app to run your chitfund business - nppc
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centerlimit.chitspro

======
smoyer
For those who, like me, had no idea how what a Chit Fund was and why it would
need managed -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chit_fund](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chit_fund).

